# Bourbon Bread Pudding



## kleenex (Aug 21, 2010)

Bourbon Bread Pudding  Foodologie


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks awesome.I added your blog to my favs to check out.
I make a bourbon walnut pie that shares some of the same flavors.I can't wait to try yours.


----------



## kleenex (Aug 22, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> Looks awesome.I added your blog to my favs to check out.
> I make a bourbon walnut pie that shares some of the same flavors.I can't wait to try yours.




That is not my blog, but I saw the recipe and just had to post it.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Kleenex, like the blogger said, I bet the wheatberry bread is the secret.  I need to try this, although it looks to me that more custard is needed, or less bread.
I like mine more "custardly"....lol is that a word?


----------

